# Flyer #300AC



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I just picked up a #300AC Atlantic 4-4-2 off eBay and was astonished to find what appears to be a reverse lever extending through the top of the boiler and one from the bottom of the tender. Looking at pictures in the AF Gallery, it appears this particular loco should have a lever extending from the boiler top. So I am wondering if the tender that came with it is really not for this #300AC loco, perhaps for another. Can anyone expand on this? Do I have the correct tender for this loco? If not, how can I find out what loco(s) this tender belongs with? Would there be an issue if I tried to use them together?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The 300AC is a 4-position in the boiler in both 1949 and 1950 runs. 

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...-flyer-express-atlantics-reading-lines-07.htm

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...-flyer-express-atlantics-reading-lines-08.htm


The 301's, in contrast, had the reverse in the tender:

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...-flyer-express-atlantics-reading-lines-09.htm

You'll note the photo of the 1950 version of the 300AC seems to have the lever under the tender, as well as in the boiler. I believe this is the result of cutting the metal slot and folding it down---I seem to recall seeing that on some tenders. My guess is they began tooling the frames of the later tenders to work for either 300's or 301's. I suspect you have a 301 tender on 300 AC locomotive. If the boiler unit is working, I'd just extract the one from the tender and say thank you to A.C. Gilbert's ghost for the spare reverse unit!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I saved some threads under the tag 300ac. It is different, and right off I can't remember posting any pictures of it. I have had mine longer than my digital camera.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's because when you bought your 300AC, it was new!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 300AC uses two wires to the tender. I have a few threads that show the engine. I think AF teneders all look the same. SOme have reverse, others don't. Mine was wired for two wires.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking at the tender, there are 4 wires protruding from it to a four prong plug which appears to have been re-wired/soldered by an amateur -- and a 2 prong socket on the engine cab. DUH -- I was taken for an eBay ride !! Guess I need to find the right tender for the 300AC or just use both the loco and tender for spare parts as needed elsewhere. A good $20 lesson learned.


----------

